# Should I have a water/fuel seperator, any advice?



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

We currently have a 15' jon boat we are setting up for Floundering. It has a 4 stroke 9.9 Tohatsu and a TM as a back up on it for power. On all our other boats I've always changed the water/fuel seperator once a year. This motor is just a tiller motor, but would anyone add the seperator? I only ask because I've wondered about moisture accumulation in the portable fuel tank when it hasn't been ran for a few weeks.


----------



## pogypumper (Mar 24, 2008)

A little rubbing alcohol will take care of any water in your gas tank if it's been sitting up for awhile. If you mix oil with your gas, I would be more concerned about that. That stuff can turn to varnish and do some serious plug fouling.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Shiznik (7/12/2008)*We currently have a 15' jon boat we are setting up for Floundering. It has a 4 stroke 9.9 Tohatsu and a TM as a back up on it for power. On all our other boats I've always changed the water/fuel seperator once a year. This motor is just a tiller motor, but would anyone add the seperator? I only ask because I've wondered about moisture accumulation in the portable fuel tank when it hasn't been ran for a few weeks.


If you have one of those 6 gal plastic tanks like I have in my inland boat I'd say you don't need one. I take the cap off periodically, tilt the tank up from the non fill end and look into it. You can see water in there if there is much. Of course you need to do this when it's about empty. If I have a gal or so in it I will transfer it to another container and use it for my gas operated equipment here at home, and start fresh.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeah, I really wasn't sure about it but I keep the motor coverd but the fuel tank is just left on the boat and I try to keep the vent cap part way open . With the rain we've been having I've been not sure weather to get the seperator or not. Thanks guys, I didn't think I needed one. I guess when it rains, I ought to go out to the boat and shut the vent cap screw.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Don't leave home without one! You need a fuel filter on all engines.

There is a tip for installing a fuel filter in one of the fishcatching101.com E-Books but I'd have to look to find it. Here is a photo of how I did it in my bass boat. The engine is a 15hp Evinrude.

I used an automotive filter (PUROLATOR F21111) and clamped it to the transom with a PVC conduit clamp. You ought to be able to see how I did it from this photo. This may be the photo I used with the tip in the E-book.










If I can help further, just ask.

Ken


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

That pic you posted was exactly what I was wanting to install. I was only wondering because I think they are priceless when it comes to an outboard running good or not. Now I'm wanting one on our boat! Can't cost that much! Thanks a lot for the advice, plus the pic show a pretty easy setup too!

Thanks a lot!


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

The filter costs about $5. Clamp and Stainless Screws less than a buck. Quick, easy and darned effective. 

The filter is opaque but you can see water if you hold a flash light to one side of it. If you don't have a spare filter and get a bunch of water, take it loose, remove the gas lines and shake the water out. If you have that much water, you'd better head for the dock.

I'm poor so I have to take care of my equipment.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

*YES!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

save yourself 500 bucks- get one....i learned the hard way.


----------



## swafia (Jul 20, 2008)

seafoam or alchohal


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

*Rubbing alcohol contains water*. A better solution is to add a "dry gas" fuel additive to the gasoline.Thisadditive contains isopropylalcohol (isopropanol) but no water. The isopropyl alcohol solubilizes the water in the fuel so that it does not pose a freezing risk in the fuel system.The only way to remove the water is by using a fuel/water separator filter. (As a matter of fact, some olderreciprocating aircraft engines had a water alcoholinjection system to lower cylinder temperature and boost horse power). A fuel water separator filter is always a good idea for engines and fuel tanksthat are permanently installed in avessel. Small engines and small fuel tanks that are removed from the vessel after each use (and are stored out of the weather) do not really need such a system. Also, if you are going to keep fuel stored in tanks for an extended period of time, use a quality gasoline stabilizer available in most marine/automotive stores.


----------

